# Latest Cornerweigh...



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

half tank, HRE's were on the car...didn't feel like throwing the trackwheels on....Trunk mat and mobility was out....sunroof...powerseats....gccoils...gcsways....brembo f/r.....etc
trackwheels will be approx 40lbs lighter....

withoutdriver









withdriver


----------



## kapolani (Oct 11, 2002)

that's still pretty darn heavy...

Are you gutting it for the track?


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

at this weight....the car is very formidable....just add the following...weight is the easy thing to lose....can get down to 3100 quite easily...will cost a little money..he he..

the HRE wheels are 50lbs heavier than my track setup.....so...we're at 3266-50...3216....change out the seats...lose 100...down to 3216...

this was also with the stock battery...have the 12 lb. odessey for the track...there's 40 lbs..right there...


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey Steve....car looks great. What's the deal with your exhaust? Do you still have the titanium one, or is another going on.


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

Steve, that is one SERIOUS setup. You have to give us a full write up on how you like your Ground Control Advance Designs. I have the coilovers with Bilsteins on my car, but your's is far out! Did you speak with Jay Morris about your setup? You must share more!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

e28Will said:


> *Did you speak with Jay Morris about your setup? You must share more! *


I think Steve has a hotline connection directly to Jay :bigpimp:

But, do tell, Mr Medina!


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

I’ll bet the ///M license plate frame is good for 1lb. of unnecessary bling.  
BTW. Nice job.


----------

